# انا مهندس الكترونيات وعندى امتحان ف شركة بترول ماذا اذاكر



## مهندس حسين الخولى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

افيدونى يا اخوانى الكرام عندى امتحان ف شركة بترول ولا اعرف ماذا اراجع او اذاكر مما درست


----------



## rotana2121 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

متذاكرش حاجة أهم حاجة الواسطة


----------



## تيتو النقيب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

:68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68:


rotana2121 قال:


> متذاكرش حاجة أهم حاجة الواسطة


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

:14: ربنا معاك بس على ادى علمى ذاكرالمواضيع الخاصه بالتحكم الالى لان انا طالبه فى الهندسه الالكترونيه وربنا يوفقك اللهم انى اسالك فهم النبيين وحفظ المرسلين والهام الملائكه المقربين


----------



## محمود احمد الدور (12 يناير 2007)

ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام وخلى الواسطه تذاكرلك


----------



## hamadajsya (17 يناير 2007)

زي ما قالتلك البشمهندسة " مروة" أهتم فعلا بمواضيع التحكم الآلي
أنا في الهندسة الإلكترونية و علي حد علمي إن قسم التحم هو الوحيد من أقسام الهندسة الإلكترونية اللي له علاقة بالبترول
و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## محمود النجمى (21 يناير 2007)

ذاكر:15: كل اللى خدة فى الهندسة كلة او مترحش خالص


----------



## محمود النجمى (21 يناير 2007)

من نام وارتاح ضمن النجاح من ذاكر وسهر الليالى عاد السنة من تانى


----------



## م.طاهر (24 يناير 2007)

rotana2121 قال:


> متذاكرش حاجة أهم حاجة الواسطة



تحيه خاصه للراجل ده جاب من الاخر وانزل بالتقيل يا ريس


----------



## abdou_moh_ahm (25 يناير 2007)

عليك بـcontrol,power


----------



## bhnsawy (15 يونيو 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (16 يونيو 2007)

التحكم يااخي


----------



## bhnsawy (17 يونيو 2007)

اخى الفاضل شغلك اغلبة هيكون فى دوائرالتحكم والplc والدوائرالكترونية .


----------



## mohaliy (17 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز انا اعمل في شركة بترول الاسئلة عادية ولا تقلق منها بس دوس شوية في الكنترول علي اساس ان قطاع البترول يتجه الي الميكرو كنتول الان اونظام الاوتوميشن اي التحكم عن بعد في الاباروكمان شوية اسئله عامة


----------



## مهندس / محمد صالح (7 يوليو 2007)

أنا كهرباء عام بقولك ربن يوفقك 
حاول تتابع power & control
ممكن أعطيك موقع يفيدك 
www.olom.info


----------



## مهندس / محمد صالح (7 يوليو 2007)

أنا كهرباء عام و بقولك 
تابع power &control
, و خد الموقع ده هيفيدك ان شاء الله بس ادعو لي
www.olom.info


----------



## sohbamody (17 يوليو 2007)

نااااااااااااام وانسى الدنيا يا بشمهندس بصراحه سؤالك غريب متزعلش منى المفروض تكون محدد هدفك من الاول مش مجرد كلمتين هتدخل تقولهم وشكرا مهو فعلا الواسطه خربت كل حاجه ههههههه
ربنا يهدينى ويهديك


----------



## mohd taha (19 فبراير 2012)

يا اخي المسأله توفيق من الله . ويجب عليك ان تجتهد .انا اتفق مع الاخوه في مراجعة التحكم الالي ,, ولكن اهتم كثيرا بمعرفة ال( dcs, instruments , والفرق بين الplc والscoda)


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (20 فبراير 2012)

انا اقول احسن حاجه انك تتعلم كيف تضبط سلق البيض بالملح .
يااخي والله عيب عليك مهندس وتقول ايش ادرس انا رايح مقابلة في شركة بترول.وكانك رايح امتحان ثانوي او متوسط انت مهندس من المفترض ان تكون عندك جميع مفاتيح العلوم الخاصة بتخصصك والتي بناءا عليها يمكن ان تدخل اي مجال عمل.


----------



## Eng.Saffouri (24 فبراير 2012)

لو انها المقابله بفلسطين انصحك تستغل الوقت وتشوف واااااااااسطه قويه


----------



## retirement (1 مارس 2012)

2011 / 2012 Adidas Adipure Iv Trx Fg Sl 11pro White Red Black Soccer Cleat,Adidas Absoladong Tao maintained moderate optimism: "This transfer is optimistic about the prospects, the industry chain in the assembly and manufacturing links all of stripping, as an order center in Dongguan,Nike Mercurial Vapor II, R & D center , as the company's headquarters, which is conducive to upgrading the footwear industry in Dongguan. "He also reminded, "If there is not enough business to move its headquarters here, there is not enough to achieve industrial transformation and upgrading of enterprises,Nike Mercurial Victory, this place is likely to occur on the industrial hollowing." On Dongguan, this is a crossroads.Future: Next year more shoe factories to close?When the number of shoe factories in Dongguan have to invest and set up factories outside the time, some pioneers have found, go outside, "getting rich" is not easy.Zhu Yucheng Ganzhou in Jiangxi invested in new plant. But he found semi-finished products in Jiangxi shoemaking okay, but it is difficult to make money doing whole.


----------

